# Người ăn chay có được dùng tổ yến?



## ShoptoyenNN (22/9/19)

Trong những năm gần đây, ăn chay đã trở thành trào lưu trong xã hội, không chỉ những người tu hành, theo đạo mới ăn chay, mà kể cả những người bình thường cũng ăn chay, do rất nhiều nguyên nhân khác nhau như phụ nữ giảm cân, giữ dáng, người mắc các bệnh như tim mạch, gan nhiễm mỡ, béo phì, ung thư, táo bón, huyết áp cao…. Tổ yến- yến sào là nguồn cung cấp dinh dưỡng tuyệt vời, rất tốt trong việc bồi bổ sức khỏe và chữa bệnh. Tuy nhiên, người ăn chay có dùng được tổ yến- yến sào hay không là thắc mắc của nhiều người. Vậy những người ăn chay có ăn được tổ yến- yến sào không?





​
*Thế nào là ăn chay?*
- Ăn chay (còn gọi là ăn trai, ăn lạt) là chế độ ăn uống chỉ gồm thực phẩm có xuất xứ từ thực vật: Trái cây, rau củ… Những thực phẩm bắt buộc phải kiêng kị là thịt gia cầm, gia súc và hải sản; các loại thực phẩm có được từ quá trình giết mổ. Một số người kiêng ăn cả trứng, sữa hay mật ong, nhưng điều này là không bắt buộc.

- Có nhiều trường phái ăn chay khác nhau trên thế giới. Ở Việt Nam, phổ biến nhất là ăn chay theo Đạo Phật. Chế độ ăn chay của mỗi nơi hay mỗi người cũng khác nhau. Có người ăn chay trường, nghĩa là ngày nào cũng ăn chay. Có người ăn chay theo ngày như ngày rằm, mùng Một,… Ngoài kiêng các loại thịt, hải sản thì ăn chay theo Đạo Phật cần kiêng thêm thực vật trong chi Hành – những loại thực vật có mùi đặc trưng là hành và tỏi.

*Liệu tổ yến- yến sào có thích hợp để ăn chay?*
- Bạn đã biết thế nào là ăn chay. Vậy tổ yến- yến sào có thể dùng để ăn chay được không? Shop tổ yến NN sẽ giúp bạn giải đáp bằng thông tin sau:

- Tổ yến được tạo thành bởi nước dãi của chim yến, kết lại trong một thời gian, từ 3 – 4 tháng. Thông thường, chim yến sẽ kiếm ăn vào ban ngày và sau đó về xây tổ. Như vậy, tổ yến không giống thịt gia súc, gia cầm và hải sản. Thành phần tổ yến phần lớn là protein, chất đạm và các vi chất tốt cho sức khỏe. Tổ yến- yến sào không chứa chất béo động vật; quá trình khai thác và chế biến cũng không trải qua giết mổ nên hoàn toàn phù hợp ăn chay.





​
*Vì sao người ăn chay nên ăn yến sào?*
- Có nhiều cách ăn chay khác nhau. Một số người người ăn chay vào ngày nhất định như ngày rằm, mùng một… Cũng có người ăn chay trường, có nghĩa là tất cả khẩu phần ăn của họ chỉ toàn là món chay. Ăn chay trường cũng có mặt tốt và mặt không tốt, như với những người có sức khỏe kém, hay mới ốm dậy, ăn chay có thể khiến cơ thể bị thiếu hụt chất dinh dưỡng. Vì thế, bổ sung thêm tổ yến- yến sào vào trong khẩu phần ăn sẽ giúp cơ thể nạp thêm dưỡng chất thiết yếu, nhất là protein.

- Để tổ yến- yến sào phát huy được tối đa công dụng, người ăn chay nên ăn vào lúc đói. Thời điểm tốt nhất là vào buổi sáng sớm hoặc buổi tối trước khi đi ngủ. Lượng tổ yến- yến sào sử dụng nên vừa phải, không nên lạm dụng có thể gây khó khó tiêu.

- Vậy là bạn đã có câu trả lời cho câu hỏi “Người ăn chay có dùng được tổ yến- yến sào hay không?” rồi đó. Bổ sung tổ yến- yến sào vào khẩu phần ăn bên cạnh những món chay khác sẽ giúp bồi bổ sức khỏe, ngăn ngừa bệnh tật hiệu quả. Nhưng điều quan trọng nhất vẫn là lựa chọn được các sản phẩm tổ yến- yến sào thật, nguyên chất để sử dụng và sử dụng yến sào đúng cách, bạn nhé!


----------



## thảo anh (27/12/19)

tổ yến cũng là món chay mà đúng ko mọi người


----------



## tranggg (15/6/20)

Có nhiều trường phái ăn chay khác nhau trên thế giới. Ở Việt Nam, phổ biến nhất là ăn chay theo Đạo Phật. Chế độ ăn chay của mỗi nơi hay mỗi người cũng khác nhau. Có người ăn chay trường, nghĩa là ngày nào cũng ăn chay. Có người ăn chay theo ngày như ngày rằm, mùng Một,… Ngoài kiêng các loại thịt, hải sản thì ăn chay theo Đạo Phật cần kiêng thêm thực vật trong chi Hành – những loại thực vật có mùi đặc trưng là hành và tỏi.


----------



## thanh hằng (1/9/20)

Tổ yến được tạo thành bởi nước dãi của chim yến, kết lại trong một thời gian, từ 3 – 4 tháng.


----------

